# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Повторный брак

## Asteriks

*Некоторые люди за свою жизнь успевают побывать в браке не один раз. По два-три, а то и больше раз. Что это? Проходит любовь? Страсть к новому? Моральная неустойчивость? Что обозначают эти вечные поиски?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Не знаю, в нашем роду не было ни одного развода. И я собираюсь жениться один раз, и навсегда. А те кто разводятся, пускай сразу тщательнее выбирают, а не бегут в загс, с одурманенными любовью мозгами, так и не поняв какой человек на самом деле. Думать надо о будущем.

----------


## Asteriks

Для меня повторный брак тоже что-то невообразимое. В первом браке например, изучены все привычки и вкусы второй половины, уклад жизни определённый сложился. Что, заново притираться? Для меня это было бы проблемой, особенно если бы это касалось моих привычек.

----------


## Akasey

а что сделать если не срослось, терпеть всю жизнь??? а как вы думаете тщательно подбирать и как долго это будет происходить??? сколько нужно времени чтоб понять что твоё??? хех, смешные вы.... в таком деле не зарекайся...

----------


## брюNETка

*Это значит,что человек не боится перемен в жизни.Не сидит и не терпит прошедшую любовь или что-то другое.
Только вот,если детей совместных нету,расписываться каждый раз не нужно.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Как правило, в повторном браке "вылезают" всё те же личностные проблемы, которые не были решены в прошлом браке, и их всё равно придётся так или иначе решать (или не решать и  снова и снова устремляться на поиски  " новой любви").

----------


## Pasha_49

> а что сделать если не срослось, терпеть всю жизнь??? а как вы думаете тщательно подбирать и как долго это будет происходить??? сколько нужно времени чтоб понять что твоё??? хех, смешные вы.... в таком деле не зарекайся...


А почему нужно думать что не сложится? Подобрать можно и не долго, только нужно ответственней к этому относится, а не жениться сразу. Да и лучше помучиться в поисках, чем потом страдать и разводиться. 




> *Это значит,что человек не боится перемен в жизни.Не сидит и не терпит прошедшую любовь или что-то другое.
> Только вот,если детей совместных нету,расписываться каждый раз не нужно.*


Думаешь что такая жизнь лучше? Постоянно менять пару? И любовь не обязательно проходит. Не серьёзно как-то звучит. А про детей не согласен. Какая тут любовь? свадьба только из-за детей? Это бред, только такие наверно и женятся по залётам.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что людей, проживших в браке не один год не очень-то уговоришь на повторный брак.

----------


## HARON

Кто смотрел фильм "Война" с А.Чадовым в главной роли?
Там актёр Гостюхин,игравший роль отца правильно сказал

"Нельзя без любви,сын! Нельзя! Если почувствовал что нет любви лучше сразу уходи!"

----------


## Asteriks

Любовь ведь не обязательно предполагает брак?

----------


## Akasey

> А почему нужно думать что не сложится? Подобрать можно и не долго, только нужно ответственней к этому относится, а не жениться сразу. Да и лучше помучиться в поисках, чем потом страдать и разводиться.


 Паша, будеш подбирать, никогда ничего толкового не подберёш, и думаю с этим все "остепенившиеся" согласятся. Это всё происходит как-то внезапно... хз, но вроде так




> Любовь ведь не обязательно предполагает брак?


 Таня тут не про любовь говорим, а про то, чтоб после БРАКА не получилось БРАКА.

----------


## Asteriks

А чего не про любовь? Харон именно про любовь. Не хочет человек в приведённом им примере в браке без любви жить. 
Про выбор... Кто его знает, выходят замуж и женятся по любви, мало у кого трезвый взгляд на семейную жизнь присутствует. Не думают, каким отцом любимый человек будет, или какой матерью... Быт очень важен, неустроенный быт любую любовь разрушить может.

----------


## HARON

Ты не слышишь меня Астер. БЕЗ ЛЮБВИ-НЕЛЬЗЯ! А Любовь сгладит все неровности!

----------


## Asteriks

Слышу. Понимаю. Не согласна, что любовь сгладит все неровности. Говорю о том, что неровности подорвут любовь и счастливый брак. Потому что любовь не вечна. Мм...то, что кажется красивым, станет потом отвратительным. Это стих такой есть.
Не воспринимайте эти фразы как моё ИМХО. Рассуждаю вслух.

----------


## HARON

Любовь подразумевает взаимопонимание и если этого нет,то это не любовь!
Пы.Сы. Тож рассуждаю))...

----------


## Asteriks

Значит, у меня в семье нет взаимопонимания и любви.... ((( На воспитание детей взгляды разные, на распределение финансов разные, интересы и увлечения тоже разные. Ну? Разводиться? А как же эти... флюиды?

----------


## HARON

Женщины и мужчины вообще люди разные,но это им не мешает дополнять друг друга.
Разводиться--Эт ты погорячилась! Гораздо проще понять супруга.

----------


## Asteriks

Слишком долго до меня доходило, что перевоспитать мужчину нельзя. Маленькая жизненная мудрость пришла с небольшим опозданием.

----------


## HARON

Вроде не похожа ты на тормознутую)))) Просто долго с собой боролась!)))

----------


## Irina

> Некоторые люди за свою жизнь успевают побывать в браке не один раз. По два-три, а то и больше раз. Что это? Проходит любовь? Страсть к новому? Моральная неустойчивость? Что обозначают эти вечные поиски?


А по-моему это не поиски - это честность перед собой и партнером. Нет чувств - ставится точка в отношениях. Это даже правильно. Не многие на это способны.

----------


## Irina

*В чем плюсы повторного брака?* 

Психологи утверждают, что зачастую повторные браки становятся куда более крепкими, чем первый. По статистике 60% женщин и 40% мужчин останавливаются именно на втором браке. Причин для этого множество.

Если верить психологам, то большинство людей, готовясь вступить в повторный брак , подсознательно ищут себе партнера, похожего на предыдущего.
По мнению специалистов, практически любой брак можно сохранить, но далеко не всегда супруги осознают это.
Когда человек впервые связывает себя брачными узами, он эмоционален, импульсивен, он еще не знает, что такое семейная жизнь и что главным условием для создания крепкой семьи является терпимость к недостаткам партнера.

Повторный брак – это шанс исправить то, что не удалось ранее. При этом, следует отметить, что мужчины гораздо охотнее вступают в повторный брак , чем женщины.
Если женщина и решится снова выйти замуж, то только за того человека, в котором она будет уверена на все 100%, который сможет подарить ей уверенность и спокойствие.
Отчасти такое «нежелание» женщин выходить замуж можно объяснить и недостатком мужчин.

Некоторые дамы, которые отчаялись найти свою вторую половинку, свое одиночество оправдывают нежеланием «снова влезать в это болото».
Если верить данным статистики ООН, то в среднем в мире люди, состоящие в браке, живут в два раза дольше, чем свободные. Поэтому, семья выступает еще и как «эликсир долголетия».

Кроме того, психологи утверждают, что после сорока человеку просто необходимо состоять в браке, так как это помогает человеку переживать трудности, чувствовать себя увереннее, справляться с болезнями и т.д.
Особенно это касается женщин, так как женский запас любви и желания о ком-нибудь заботиться, просто неиссякаем и требует выхода.

В большинстве случаев повторные браки более стабильны , чем первые. Дело в том, что после имеющегося опыта, человек начинает более зрело и обдуманно выстраивать свои отношения с новым партнером, философски относиться к промахам нового супруга, тщательно и кропотливо работать над ликвидацией скандалов в семье.

Скорость вступления в повторный брак у каждого разная. Самое главное здесь не впасть в крайность и отгонять от себя чувство собственной ненужности, если в течение длительного времени после развода у вас никак не получается завязать новые отношения.

Отчаявшиеся найти свою вторую половинку люди часто вступают в брак только для того, чтобы почувствовать, что они кому-то нужны, чтобы просто не остаться одинокими.
Увы, но такие браки с самого начала обречены на провал. По статистике, повторные браки заключаются примерно через два-три года после разрыва с предыдущим партнером.
У женщин срок «реабилитации» после расставания с партнером занимает около года, а вот мужчине, чтобы перестать думать о прошлых отношениях понадобиться около полутора лет.
Поэтому, торопиться вступать в новый брак не стоит. Всему свое время.
Помните о том, что лучшим «индикатором» вашей готовности к новым отношениям будет то, когда вы поймете, что мнение бывшего супруга о вашей новой семейной жизни вас совершенно не волнует.

*Для того чтобы повторный брак был удачным , научитесь:*
1.Терпимости. Научиться этому качеству очень сложно, поэтому потребуется приложить усилие. Но именно терпимость – универсальное средство сосуществования людей.
2.Принимать человека таким, какой он есть.
3.Гибкости. Если вы считаете, что гордость и непреклонность в отношениях – это правильно, то ошибаетесь. Учитесь идти на компромиссы.
4.Доброжелательности. Старайтесь не замечать в партнере плохих черт. Хвалите его за успехи и достижения, только делайте это искренне.
5.Относиться к жизни с юмором. Даже если ситуация совсем не смешная, из нее будет легче найти выход, если вы взгляните на нее с юмором.

----------

